# Reproductor de musica en un ciclomotor (SCOOTER)



## jps (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola a todos mis conocimientos de electrónica y electricidad son muy básicos así que quiero informaciónrmarme.
 Intento montar un equipo de música en mi ciclomotor y mas o menos ya lo tengo medio montado (por lo menos hechas las conexiones entre reproductor y altavoces)pero tengo u problema y es que necesito conectar el equipo d 6 voltios a la batería del ciclomotor que es de 12 voltios.¿Que tengo que hacer? también acepto sugerencias con respecto a mi proyecto . gracias!!


----------



## flufly (Ene 17, 2007)

prueba a montarte un pequeño circuito con un transistor,sus dos condensadores, ve a una tienda de componentes de electronica y comentales, no sale mas de 4 euros si lo montas tu mismo, yo lo hice para el coche, para poner unos leds


----------



## makine (Ene 17, 2007)

Por el foro hay temas sobre como bajar tensiones de continua...con diodos en serie y condensadores. Lo que quizas la corriente que necesite la fuente  joda en el caso de los diodos...pero se pueden buscar que aguyanten mayor amperaje.
Respecto al proyecto me parece divertido...

PD: No dejes la moto en la calle


----------



## makine (Ene 17, 2007)

flufly dijo:
			
		

> prueba a montarte un pequeño circuito con un transistor,sus dos condensadores, ve a una tienda de componentes de electronica y comentales, no sale mas de 4 euros si lo montas tu mismo, yo lo hice para el coche, para poner unos leds



Los leds de coche estan preparados para 12v... nop? puedes enseñar un esquema o algo de como lo hicistes en tu caso? pusistes resistencias en serie?? 
Saludos


----------



## jps (Ene 17, 2007)

muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, precisamente e partido d un transistor para montar el equipo pero la resistencia esta preparada para bajar el voltaje d la corriente normal de una casa,entonces tendria que sustituirlo por otro distinto para bajar el voltaje de la bateria a lo que necesito ¿no?.me gustaria que me explicaseis un poco ese tema o me aconsejarais si no es mucho pedir..... Esque tampoco es plan de comprar los componentes que necesito y montarlos sin saber la mitad de lo que estoy aciendo o en este momento,lo que debo hacer
      THANKS!


----------



## makine (Ene 17, 2007)

pues un divisor de tension es lo mas simple......


----------



## jps (Ene 17, 2007)

un divisor de tension?Hay varios tipos solo uno?se pueden encontar en una ferreteria? ufff esk como ya e dicho...estoy un poco pegadillo en esto.am y si eres tan amable de xplicarme brevemente su funcionamiento te lo agradeceria.
 gracias x tu ayuda makine


----------



## makine (Ene 18, 2007)

jaja wenas jps!

un divisor de tension lo puedes hacer tu mismo. Se trata de jugar con una formula que dices asi...Vr1=Vt*(R1/(R1+R2)) y siendo VR1=6v. Siendo Vt=12v. Tienes que jugar con  los valores de las R. Entonces de la R1 sacas los 6v en continua. Tu conectas el positivo de la bataría a esas dos resistencias en serie. De la r1 sacas dos cables uno por cada extremo de la R1 y con el multimetro asegurate de la polaridad que coge esa tensión. respecto a masa miralo sobretodo. yo creo que por ahi van los tiros..

Otra manera seria con diodos zener en serie...cada uno consume 0,7v. pon los necesarios en serie para q se aproxime a 6v..sería otra solución. La corriente que consume tu radio la sabes?¿ entonces en el caso del divisor has de coger unas resistencias que esten preparadas a que pasen por ellas un buen amperaje y no se fundan... bueno espero a verte aclarado algo...que escriba otro y opine un saludo !!!!


----------



## jps (Ene 18, 2007)

hola d nuevo!! gracias x tu ayuda makine  vere lo k puedo acer esas piezas se pueden ncontrar  n una ferreteria comun?¿ tambien e pensado  k alomejor pueda utilizar diodos led n serie d 1.5v o 2.2v y asi d paso "tuneo" un poko el equipo jajajaj.que opinas?.gracias d nuevo x tu ayuda.


----------



## makine (Ene 18, 2007)

El consejo es que pongas un fusible entre la fuente y lo que sea que te haga los 6v  por si las moscas. me parece bien los leds tuneadores. ya de paso busca unos que parpadeen y sean lo mas cantones asi te veran de noche los colegas sin las luces de cruce, jejeje saludos!!!!


----------



## Marcelito (Ene 20, 2007)

sin gastar ni un centavo;lo unico que tenes que hacer es conecta el negativo a la bateria en su respectivo borne y para el positivo destapa la 4ta tapa y metelo el cable del positivo y listo tendras 6V.(OJO esto solo funciona si tu bateria es con agua y no para baterias secas).espero te sirva chauuuuuuu.


----------

